# Lee Corso from gameday is a Ute fan!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

One gameday today they listed 4 potential BCS buster teams: BYU, Fresno State, Utah and ECU. Corso picked the Utes! None of the panel bicked BYU and corso also picked the Cougars to loose today as well. The bad thing for ute fans is that Corso is usually wrong on this kind of stuff.....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Lee is a morning drinker.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe Lee needs to quit with the sauce. 35-0 BYU in the 2nd quarter. -BaHa!-


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

He's certainly eating crow on the BYU issue now, isn't he?!

Let's hope he doesn't have to with his Utah comments though!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not until November when BYU stomps them!! I'm a BYU fan, but will root for the Utes until November.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> One gameday today they listed 4 potential BCS buster teams: BYU, Fresno State, Utah and ECU. Corso picked the Utes! None of the panel bicked BYU and corso also picked the Cougars to loose today as well. The bad thing for ute fans is that Corso is usually wrong on this kind of stuff.....


He also projected that the michigan ND game would be an 13-11 win by michigan, looks like he was having a off day!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe during a commercial Herbstreit bitch slapped him to try and stop his old man ramblings, and it knocked a screw loose. :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Lee is a morning drinker.


Or he hits the pipe before the show.... LOL!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Not until November when BYU stomps them!! I'm a BYU fan, but will root for the Utes until November.


Amen! It only helps to see each do well!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > Not until November when BYU stomps them!! I'm a BYU fan, but will root for the Utes until November.
> ...


I will NOT be rooting for the Utes. The thought of doing so makes me sick to my stomach and gives me nightmares of trailer parks and drunk high school girls.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

It's in BYU's best interest if both teams are undefeated when they meet. That would be the biggest Non BCS game of all time and it would get all sorts of hype. I really hope they both are undefeated when they meet up. I don't think it will happen, but I would love to see that game.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

> I will NOT be rooting for the Utes. The thought of doing so makes me sick to my stomach and gives me nightmares of trailer parks and drunk high school girls.


I work some of the U of U games, and that comment hits it right on the head. :lol:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

RnF said:


> It's in BYU's best interest if both teams are undefeated when they meet. That would be the biggest Non BCS game of all time and it would get all sorts of hype. I really hope they both are undefeated when they meet up. I don't think it will happen, but I would love to see that game.


+1! That's what I'm hoping for. I'm a Ute fan until they play the Cougs!!! Go Utes. GO COUGS!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to see Wyoming undefeated and Utah 2-7 when they meet, that would be my perfect world. Actually, zero wins for the rapists in red would be better.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a fan of neither, but didn't some Cougar players get into trouble recently for some off campus shananigans that got them booted off the team. I'm just asking here ????? Maybe a year or so ago.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I'm a fan of neither, but didn't some Cougar players get into trouble recently for some off campus shananigans that got them booted off the team. I'm just asking here ????? Maybe a year or so ago.


That was 4 years ago, one of the reasons for the previous coach being dismissed. Previous coach did not so much as mention the honor code to some recruits, things have changed dramatically where that is one of the primary factors in recruiting, not necessarily LDS kids, but those who are thought to be of strong character where these "shannanigans" would never re-occur.


----------

